# Beef Dino Ribs  (SV and Grilled)



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

*Beef Dino Ribs * (SV and Grilled)


I had a few Beef bones in the freezer from trimming the last batch of Prime Ribs I bought, so I figured I’d give them a try in the SV for a change.
So I  put two pairs of Ribs, along with a couple pounds of attached Meat, into two Vacuum sealing bags & Double-sealed them up.

Then at 4 PM I put the bags in the rack in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 150° for a 24 hour Bath.
The next day at about 3:45, I removed the pouches, Patted them dry with Paper Towels, and put them on my Hot Weber “Q”.
I flipped them over a few times while basting them with a mix of JD BBQ Sauce, Teriyaki Marinade, Worcestershire, and a little bit of Sesame Oil.
Once I got them Charred up a bit & Bubbling some, I removed them & brought them into the kitchen.
I cut them into 4 individual Ribs, so we could each have one for our first night’s Supper, along with some of Mrs Bear’s Roasted Reds.

The next night I cut the meat off of the bone of one Rib, threw it into a Pan with some Butter to warm up, and Fried a Couple of Eggs.
Then I toasted a couple slices of Bread, laid the Fried Eggs on the buttery Toast, added the Pan Heated Rib Meat & Topped it all with a couple slices of Cheese. Awesome Sammy!!!

Then the following night’s Supper, I found myself heating up the last Rib’s meat, and piling it on a Steak Roll with some Steak Sauce for another Great Sammy, and added the rest of the Leftover Roasted Reds.

Sure got a lot of enjoyment out of a couple of Dino Bones & 2 pounds of Rib Meat.

*NOTE: You have to Grill these Ribs pretty hard because of the amount of Fat on the Beef Ribs. SV doesn’t render much fat, which is why Fatty things like Ribeyes don’t SV very good. (IMHO)*

Enjoy the Pics,

Bear

Two Pairs of good Meaty Beef Dino Ribs:







Racked & Ready for a 24 hour Bath in 150° Water:






The Scene of the Crime:






Bone side of Ribs being Basted:






Top side of Ribs:






Charred & ready to bring in:






Splitting into individual Ribs:






Bear's First Helping:






*Next Night's Supper*

Two slices of Toast:






Top with Two Eggs:






Heating Beef Rib trimmings in Pan:






Top Eggs with Beef Trimmings:






Cheese on top & Melted:







*Next Night*

Steak Roll, with Steak Sauce, and a pile of Beef Rib Meat, and some leftover Roasted Reds:






That's All She Wrote!!!


----------



## oddegan (May 26, 2018)

That looks great. Another nice meal Bear. How do you like that time and temp with the SV? Are you satisfied with the tenderness or going to continue to experiment? I figure if someone else has it worked out why should I reinvent the wheel.


----------



## gary s (May 26, 2018)

I guess that last Pic was my plate :D  Nice Job, look super tender. I could go for either nights supper
right now. Another home run as usual .  I "LIKE" it

Gary


----------



## weedeater (May 26, 2018)

Looks great Bear! Like!
Got a sirloin Tip Roast in the SV right now. 
Love this thing. 

Weedeater


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2018)

OK John, your really getting that SV dialed in.
Great write up & great photo's!
Everything looks fantastic!
Nice work & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (May 26, 2018)

I bet that was good . Looks great .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

oddegan said:


> That looks great. Another nice meal Bear. How do you like that time and temp with the SV? Are you satisfied with the tenderness or going to continue to experiment? I figure if someone else has it worked out why should I reinvent the wheel.



Thanks Jared,
If I was going to do more Beef Ribs with SV, I would use the same Temp 150°, and Time 24 hrs.
However I believe this is one that will Join the Ribeye as not to be SV'd due to the amount of Fat that needs to be rendered. I like my Meat Medium Rare, but I like my Fat as Well Done as possible.

I will be going back to Smoking low & slow for my Beef Dino Ribs.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2018)

I'm still not a SV convert Bear, but those ribs look mighty tantalizing fat rendered or not. Great detail in the write up also. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## oddegan (May 26, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I will be going back to Smoking low & slow for my Beef Dino Ribs.


Good to know. I will forgo this then. I like to think I can learn lessons from other folks efforts. Might try this with beef CSR's though.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

gary s said:


> I guess that last Pic was my plate :D  Nice Job, look super tender. I could go for either nights supper
> right now. Another home run as usual .  I "LIKE" it
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Hard to choose, but I think the Egg, Rib, and Cheese on toast was my favorite.
And Thans for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> OK John, your really getting that SV dialed in.
> Great write up & great photo's!
> Everything looks fantastic!
> Nice work & congrats on making the carousel!!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
And Thanks for the Carousel & the Like.
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I bet that was good . Looks great .



Thank You Chopsaw!!
It was Real Good!!

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> I'm still not a SV convert Bear, but those ribs look mighty tantalizing fat rendered or not. Great detail in the write up also.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
These SV things are definitely worth it. Great for Items that aren't real fatty, and nothing can reheat like an SV can.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Good to know. I will forgo this then. I like to think I can learn lessons from other folks efforts. Might try this with beef CSR's though.



Don't forget this is just my Opinion on things like this.
However there are usually a good amount of Peeps who agree with me on something like this.

Bear


----------

